# "Iron Chef" Dream Matches



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If you could see any two chefs duke it out in an "Iron Chef" match, who would they be? I want to see Bourdain vs. Lagasse!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That would be a great match. I would like to see Freddy Giradet against Thomas Keller, that would be an intense match.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Sorry for being on the Charlie Trotter kick (just got a bunch of his books through a connection), but seeing him against Thomas Keller would be quite interesting for me. That intensity that permeates their cookbooks and their food...whew!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

If you could have such a "dream match", would you still want the show done in Japanese then dubbed into English? Or would you prefer straight English?

I would keep the format as is, because it adds to the uniqueness of the show!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would keep it in it's current format.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

How about this: Nicko comes out of retirement and battles Jim Leff from chowhound.com! Ingredient: cow cheeks


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would seriously hope that all of the ChefTalk fans would know who would win that match.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

OK, hows about a seniors matchup. Pepin vs. Bocuse with Roger Verge reffing. Have Trotter,Yamaguchi,Giradet,and Ducasse on the taste panel with Dean Fearing in there just to stir things up. Leave Bobby Flay at home.

[This message has been edited by chefjohnpaul (edited September 15, 2000).]


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

IMO Bobby Flay isn't the most "people-friendly" cook (I refuse to call him a chef).


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

martin yan vs ming tsai

the frugal gourmet vs the urban peasant

emeril vs bobby flay in a handicap match: no pork fat and garlic vs no cilantro and entourage ( is he lost without jacqui? )

sara moulton vs chrisitine cushing (canadain content)

bob blumer vs. alton brown


lots of possibilities from television alone.

And as for Iron Chefs....CHEN KINICHI rules!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chefjohnpaul, Dean cannot come out and play! He has to say at home and work, he lost a star you know.
You can't take the hokeyness out of the show! It must remain the same.
I would like to see grandma iron chef. Great grandma home cooks battling it out.
I would also like to see beverage iron chef. working with only juices,purees,milks, etc. and some booze of course.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Teenage fast food Iron Chefs. See who breaks the 5 second rule first and what other non food products can find their way into your meal.
Also Managers Iron Chef, let them try and cook what they order instead of what you ordered!

Hospital Cook Iron Chef (I was one, don't jump on me) How unrecognizable can you make a dish.

Iron Chef Roadside Diner. How far will the judges make it before succumbing to the lumps in their stomachs.

Iron Chef White Trash Cooking. 'Nuff.. said on that one!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The only other format that might work would be Celebrity Death Match.

Julia Child v. Bobby Flay

Sara Moulton v. Paul Prudhomme

The Two Hot Tamales v. Wolfgang Puck

The mind reels, the heart races...


----------

